# Why is Injuries Board Book of Quantum so old? estimator is dating back 2004.



## rescue16 (8 Feb 2011)

Hi people can anyone tell why Injuries Board Book of Quantum is so old there so called estimator is dating back to 2004 is this not 2011 thats like seven years. 

How come they have not updated this so called Estimator as it honestly could not be a estimator if the estimates are going back that far. A

nyone got any info on this.

Mod if i am in the wrong thread please move thanks !


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Feb 2011)

You will get a much better response to your question if you  the title of your post in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Any responses to posts with meaningless titles will be removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------



## rescue16 (8 Feb 2011)

Thanks hope this is ok


----------



## onq (8 Feb 2011)

I was only recently introduced to this document as part of something I'm studying and I was aghast at the compensation offered. Even within the logic of the book itself it seemed to have no rhyme or reason.

ONQ.


----------



## InjuriesBoard.ie (9 Feb 2011)

The Book of Quantum is a general guide as to the amounts that may be awarded or assessed in respect of specified types of injury. 

Compensation awards are made up of both General Damages and Special Damages. General Damages cover compensation for pain and suffering resulting from the injuries sustained in an accident. The Book of Quantum / Estimator provides a guide to the Damages that may be received.

Special Damages are any expenses that have been incurred as a result of the accident. Special Damages cover areas such as loss of earnings, medical expenses, out of pocket expenses and vehicle damage costs. In serious cases there may also be future loss of earnings, future expenses etc.

InjuriesBoard.ie assesses Damages on the same basis and by reference to the same principles as Damages measured by the Courts. In fact, both the Courts and InjuriesBoard.ie must, by law, have regard to the Book of Quantum when making an award for personal injury compensation. 

InjuriesBoard.ie bases its assessments on the medical reports submitted by the injured party and review each case on an individual basis with reference to the Book of Quantum and in line current levels of compensation.

I hope this helps.


----------



## rescue16 (9 Feb 2011)

It does help but I cant understand why it dates back to 2004 or am i wrong does it get updated ?


----------



## chasm (9 Feb 2011)

According to the Book of Quantum and DETE it is kept under review. Perhaps because of the wide range of the individual payments they don't need to republish an updated version?


----------



## ajapale (9 Feb 2011)

rescue16 said:


> Thanks hope this is ok


 
Not really, Ive expanded it to reflect your question more fully. Please try to compose meaningful titles. This increases the chances of someone answering your question but more importantly makes it easier for others to find in the future if they have similiar questions.

aj
moderator


----------



## rescue16 (9 Feb 2011)

Thanks ajapale i should of spotting this also .


----------

